# AAS DIET



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

MY CURRENT TRAINING DIET GOES SOMETHING LIKE THIS;

BREAKFAST; LARGE BOWL OF CEREAL.(bran flakes or simillar)

11 O'CLOCK (ish); 10 EGG WHITE'S AND 2 YOLK'S OMLETTE.

DINNER (1 ish);2 BAKED CHICKEN BREASTS,RICE MIXED WITH COTTAGE CHEESE/BAKED SPUD/NOODLES/PASTA.

TEA (6 ish); TEA WITH FAMILY I.E. CHICKEN CURRY + RICE, CHILLI + RICE, FISH, VEG, POTATOES, PASTA, LASANGE ETC...

SUPPER (8.30 ish) USUALLY SOMETHING SWEET I.E. BISCUITS, CHOCOLATE, CAKE...

I USUALLY HAVE 2 GOOD QUALITY WHEY PROTEIN DRINKS PER DAY .

I TRY TO EAT BOILED OR BAKED, ROASTED, BOILED, STEAMED AND AVOID SATURATED FATS AS BEST I CAN. NO BURGERS,HOT DOGS,JUNK FOOD, MAYBE 1 TAKEAWAY PER WEEK, INDIAN OR CHINESE.

I HAVE READ ON THE STEROID FORUM YOU SHOULD BE TAKING IN 6OOOK PER DAY,IS THIS WHAT I SHOULD GO UP TO AND HOW SHOULD I TAKE IT IN? WHICH FOOD GROUPS?

I PLAN TO START MY FIRST CYCLE SOON, AS PER MY THREAD ON THE STEROID FORUM.

ANY ADVICE GRATEFULLY ACCEPTED. CHEERS.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Stick a protein shake in just before breakfast, at about 3.30 again at about 8 ish and again about 10 ish.

I don't count cals - I just eat lots


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Biker - if your bulking just eat tons of good clean wholesome foods and lash a few protein drinks in for the hell of it too?


----------

